# Who is going to kentucky



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I will be there. Shooting open C.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I'll be there. Bow Novice. It will be my first big ASA shoot.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

As far as I know I'll be there in Open C. :thumb:


----------



## NCSUarcher (Feb 14, 2005)

wish I was but I guess I'll have to wait till the classic.


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm already here! I live about 20 mins from the shoot. Sweet! :becky:


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

Ill be there and will be shooting open C I cant wait


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll be there shooting K45!


----------



## rcrhoyt/mathews (Aug 11, 2008)

*London*

I am coming down on thurs. from Mich. shooting open C.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I'll be there SR open,cant wait.


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll be there, Hunter Class.


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

The wife and Daughter and myself will roll in early Friday afternoon. Wife WBH and the Sr Eagle. My self will be Unlimited ranges D/C.


----------



## darnella (Feb 18, 2009)

*questions*

where,when, is this shoot i am from paducah and would love to go


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I will be there either shooting Open B or Open A. What is the terrain like in London KY? My judging ability on that sort of terrain will determine what class I will shoot in.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

darnella said:


> where,when, is this shoot i am from paducah and would love to go



May 29-31 at London. Should not be much over 3.5 hours from Paducah.


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

3dshooter25 said:


> I will be there either shooting Open B or Open A. What is the terrain like in London KY? My judging ability on that sort of terrain will determine what class I will shoot in.



I would consider the ground to be rolling hills. not real steep. Moderate compared to the Ozarks.


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*Im ready*

I'm stepping down to A not that many people shooting semi-pro this year.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

desemipro said:


> I'm stepping down to A not that many people shooting semi-pro this year.


I only know 2 shooting semi lyle plum and jame jamison jame has won 2 in a row and 3rd in hattisburg on fire.

I cant go 2 this one see yall in Metroplis


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Be there with bells on!!


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll be there......I even have a room im wanting to split with anyone...I get into London...around 10/11 pm Thurs night


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

The Terrain on the power like was a little hilly nothing bad ,Lots of posin ivy.Last year we shot by the sims range were it was flat for the most part.Have fun and shoot straight ,Good luck .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Sorry power line ,not power like .I'm bad


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Yes Sir.*

K-45 for me.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I'll be there! Open-B.


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*bump*

bump


----------



## bulldogg1119 (May 6, 2009)

man i wanted so bad to go, but mom said that i couldnt this year, so i guess its next year 4 me.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

*open B*

ill be there


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

I be there shooting Open B


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

do you have to be an asa member to shoot in london?


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Me and my wife will be there...BN and Women's Hunter


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

i will be there and cant wait!!


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

kody10 said:


> do you have to be an asa member to shoot in london?


If this is your first ASA Pro/Am event....you are able to shoot it not being a member


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

this is my first. thanks


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

Im only 20 mins away.........I wouldn't miss it for the WORLD!!!!!!


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## raydogg (Apr 28, 2009)

i live in london this will be my first asa shoot hope not to make a fool out of myself but it should be fun anyway


----------



## CEC81561 (Mar 20, 2008)

*asa shoot*

had planned on going but daughters high school graduation only happens once so have to wait till next year


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

We'll be there Lord willing!


----------



## desemipro (Apr 9, 2008)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

I'll be shooting Open B stake 20. Looking forward to it. Didn't make it last year but glad we have one here in the Big Blue Nation. I'll roll in Friday morning before the team shoot. I hope the rain stays away, man have we had a wet spring. Not sure what its like in the Eastern part of the state right now but if it's anything like it is around here, better bring your tick repellant.

How many of ya signed up for the Team Shoot? I love that event, normally have a blast and have made a lot of friends in past years. Anyway good luck to everyone and be safe traveling.

S.S.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

*Open A*

I'll be there C1/D1


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

I'm going, shooting Unlimited.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll be there. Shooting Open A.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

CEC81561 said:


> had planned on going but daughters high school graduation only happens once so have to wait till next year



Be there, I graduated yesterday, she wants her dad there, trust me.


I'll be there, I haven't been able to shoot one since Mississippi. I'll hit the last three to try to snag the rest of the money I need to move up. I'll be registering there. 


Open A.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

SpotShy said:


> I'll be shooting Open B stake 20. Looking forward to it. Didn't make it last year but glad we have one here in the Big Blue Nation. I'll roll in Friday morning before the team shoot. I hope the rain stays away, man have we had a wet spring. Not sure what its like in the Eastern part of the state right now but if it's anything like it is around here, better bring your tick repellant.
> 
> How many of ya signed up for the Team Shoot? I love that event, normally have a blast and have made a lot of friends in past years. Anyway good luck to everyone and be safe traveling.
> 
> S.S.


 I did but it depends on how my ankle heals before then.


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

anybody know if open c will be shooting both rounds on sat. like they have been ?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

STELLIX said:


> anybody know if open c will be shooting both rounds on sat. like they have been ?


YES they are


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Leaving on Friday morning. Should be on the practice range by noon


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

EROS said:


> Leaving on Friday morning. Should be on the practice range by noon


hope to see you guys there


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

will be there friday morning to gather all the info and shoot hunter novice class saturday not lokking to do real good but looking foward to having fun


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

WEATHER REPORT:

http://www.accuweather.com/us/ky/london/40741/forecast.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=1&metric=0


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)

Coming down from MI to shoot Hunter class. My first national........should be interesting!!

Mark


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

is the team shoot limited to a certain number of shooters? i didnt pre register for it because im not sure if i'll be there in time. can i just show up friday and register then for the team shoot or would it be to late ?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

STELLIX said:


> is the team shoot limited to a certain number of shooters? i didnt pre register for it because im not sure if i'll be there in time. can i just show up friday and register then for the team shoot or would it be to late ?


You can show up on Friday and register


----------



## STELLIX (Jun 21, 2006)

thanks, i didnt know if it was limitd to a certain number of shooters or teams.


----------



## KC73 (Feb 21, 2008)

I wish I could make,:sad: I'll have to wait for Illinois. I want to *WISH!!! **Team BOB & Montgomery Archery Boy's GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! an a Safe Trip.*


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

STELLIX said:


> thanks, i didnt know if it was limitd to a certain number of shooters or teams.


every now and then it does fill up but not most of the time.I am registered but might have to change that depending on how my knee and ankle heal up .


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

learn how to walk and crawl and you wont have to worry about these things!. im bringing you a walking stick to illinois!


----------



## jwcatto (Jul 27, 2006)

Well.
The school district approved my day off for Friday so It looks like I'll be able to make the team shoot afterall. Good luck to everyone and be safe.
Catto


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

*London ASA*

I'll be there, Hunter class target #6. 11am, 8am.


----------



## Thunderstruck26 (May 13, 2009)

*rookie*

i just got into 3-d for the first time this weekend. I literately just picked up a bow for the first time since i was deployed Friday, but I'm goin. Shooting a Fred Bear til my new mathews comes in, Bow Novice


----------

